# 2010 Rytera Alien Series (3 Models) - Alien-X, Alien-Z and Alien Nemesis.



## Rytera (Aug 15, 2005)

As most of you know we introduced the Alien-X series bows in January and were shipping in numbers by spring. The risers are detail machined and do take longer to produce than other risers on the market and the end result shows. The sales were much greater than we planned. It was a great year. 2010 will be the first full year for the line and will include some incredible bows.

There will be 3 models. Alien-X, Alien-Z and Alien Nemesis. All models will be available with either Hybrix (hybrid cams) or Tranz (one cam).










•Alien-X (Available Now)
Ultra lite smooth and fast 3.4 lbs. 
Draw lengths with Tranz One cam: 26” to 31”
Draw lengths with Hybrix Hybrid Dual Cams: 26” to 30”

•Alien-Z (Available November)
The bow so many have asked for. Includes new riser design with 36” axle to axle at 4.2 lbs. 
Draw lengths with Hybrix 2.0 hybrid cam - 27” to 31”
Draw lengths with Hybrix 1.5 hybrid cam - 25” to 29”

•Alien Nemesis (Available January) 
The Ultimate riser technology 34” axle to axle.
Price will be around $100 more than Alien-X

I have been involved designing compound bows for over 35 years including Cougar Magnum, Lynx, Onza, Scepter, Jaguar, Firecat and many other models. I can honestly say that this new line of Rytera Alien series bows are the most exiting series of bows I have had the pleasure to work on. The design team headed by Aaron and I is the best I have ever worked with.

All I ask is just shoot a couple of the new series for yourself. From the Ultra-lite Alien-X to the new technology in risers of the Alien Nemesis, these designs are truly innovative. 

Terry Martin


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

IBO specs on the new bows????


----------



## desert eagle 44 (Aug 12, 2009)

:rockband::rockhard::RockOn::RockOn::band::uzi::uzi::smile_red_bike:ccasion1:ccasion1::clap2: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! I WAS GOING TO GET THE ALIEN X IN A COUPLE WEEKS BUT NOW I GOTTA WAIT TO SEE THESE NEW ONES AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow!!!! Just simply put WOW!!!!!


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Scared!*

*I think the other guys are going to turn
tail when they see that guy on the range!*


----------



## williejr (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm gonna take that z and win soy LOL :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## williejr (Jul 28, 2008)

what are all the colors the Z come in.....


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

could we get a brace height spec?


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Victory Archery GM Bart Lawhorn shot this massive Ohio buck with Carbon Creations, Victory arrows and a Rytera Alien X! This may be the largest white tail buck ever taken on film!!! Unofficial score of 187!!!!!!!!! WAY TO GO BART!


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

Not even close to biggest buck on film. Check out Spook Spanns 230 inch beast.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah I have seen a ton of bucks bigger than that taken on film. Its an awesome deer and all, but to try and hype it as possibly the largest ever on film is just silly.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

geez guys calm down! its more about the fact that it was shot with the alien...


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

introverted said:


> could we get a brace height spec?


+1

again? brace heights pl0x


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

I`d like to see Rytera do a X with a 6 inch brace and the Hybrix cams,,that would be 1 smokin bow for sure.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Hybrix Cams*

*It is going to be offered with the Hybrix Cam*


----------



## ADSC (Jan 30, 2009)

*Omg!!!*

Sory, i feel like a little school girl, i have ben wanting an alien x for the longest time, (insufficient funds). I love everything about this bow, but i cant wait to see what in on the horizion. I am personally excited, i plan on making one of the aliens my first bow and start hunting.:shade:


----------



## ksouth_69 (Nov 13, 2009)

Can't wait to try it!!!!


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*hehe*



BowTech One said:


> Victory Archery GM Bart Lawhorn shot this massive Ohio buck with Carbon Creations, Victory arrows and a Rytera Alien X! This may be the largest white tail buck ever taken on film!!! Unofficial score of 187!!!!!!!!! WAY TO GO BART!


:noidea:


----------



## alienshooter (Aug 30, 2009)

lol.....not hardly the largest on film, maybe the largest shot with an alien. But it is a nice buck; the hype is just because it was shot with an alien.....


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the milling on the new nemisis:smile::thumbs_up


----------



## Rytera X (Nov 27, 2009)

wow i bought the x in the spring love the bow can only imagine what the others are going to be like


----------



## BePrepared (Feb 23, 2009)

i've had an alien x for 7 months now. i absolutely LOVE it. 

if you're considering a new bow, rytera makes some great ones. 

IMHO, the alien x is comparable to the bowtech admiral and the alphamax. I've owned all three. I can't honestly say which is "better" but the alien is the one i chose as my primary hunting bow. I sold the alphamax and the admiral is my backup


----------

